# Automaticly mounting

## fires_69

i am not that clued up on linux programs so bear with me. Everytime i boot up my machine, i have to type

```
mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/c:
```

to mount my windows partition. How do i do this Automaticly (ie. on startup)

Question 2

Do i require some sort of software to automaticlt mount CD-ROMS on insertion? What about the use of something like a USB STICK? How do i make it possible to mount these in

```
/mnt/cdrom

/mnt/USB
```

I hope you can help me.

----------

## Maedhros

 *fires_69 wrote:*   

> i am not that clued up on linux programs so bear with me. Everytime i boot up my machine, i have to type
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/c:
> ```
> ...

 

To do that, you just need an extra line in your /etc/fstab, something like this:

```
/dev/hda4               /mnt/c    vfat            umask=022   0 0
```

 *fires_69 wrote:*   

> ]Question 2
> 
> Do i require some sort of software to automaticlt mount CD-ROMS on insertion? What about the use of something like a USB STICK? How do i make it possible to mount these in
> 
> ```
> ...

 

There are two ways to do this that I can see, and I will link to tutorials for both of them:

The easier way: Supermount Installation and Setup

The harder way: Automounting in userspace with ivman

Hope this helps!

----------

## nahpets

you have to add an entry to you "/etc/fstab" file.

```

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/win_c      ntfs            noatime,ro,gid=100,umask=707 0 0

/dev/hda4               /mnt/win_d      vfat            noatime,gid=100,umask=707 0 0

```

To have CD roms mounted, look at "supermount" or "automount".

----------

## Guezz-Who

Put something like this in /etc/fstab

```
/dev/hda4               /mnt/c:                vfat    defaults        0 0
```

To mount cdroms/usb sticks automatically on insertion you need something like supermount, submount or ivman.. Try searching for it on the forum, and check out these links:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Supermount

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Submount

http://ivman.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php

From what I've heard it looks like ivman is the best..

----------

## curtis119

This is a good resource as well:

http://www.hut.fi/~tkarvine/mounttero/

----------

